# Mariusz not doing WSM 2010



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

http://the5thstone.wordpress.com/2010/03/25/mariusz-pudzianowski-will-not-be-competing-in-worlds-strongest-man-2010/

Apparently he's not doing WSM 2010.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

end of an era...


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Dunno why, he's going nowhere in MMA. :confused1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

hasnt he struggled at the strongman events though?he's had

is day i think,,but you never know with this guy.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

it would be difficult to get that strength back now, he's been training for fighting


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

He set the standard for a long time to come....all has come to an end eventually.

Greatest WSM ever.


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Tim Sylvia beat him sat night in the second round by the ref, Will have to loose some weight to match some of those lads fitness and fighting skills.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

pea head said:


> He set the standard for a long time to come....all has come to an end eventually.
> 
> Greatest WSM ever.


so true mariusz is a legend in the sport and maybe his time has come but he came second last year, don't write him off for a come back! as for the comment about him wanting to make money mariusz is a millionaire he doesn't need to make anymore money


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

siovrhyl said:


> so true mariusz is a legend in the sport and maybe his time has come but he came second last year, don't write him off for a come back! as for the comment about him wanting to make money mariusz is a millionaire *he doesn't need to make anymore money*


good job too cuz he looked [email protected] in the sylvia fight, then again they both did.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

It was a bit of a step up there for mariusz fighting Sylvia, no wonder he lost.

Total novice fighting a 30 fight plus former ufc champion


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

he has not been into MMA for long, no one should expect him to be brilliant, not yet atleast :thumbup1:


----------



## BRmitch (Oct 23, 2009)

Dezw said:


> It was a bit of a step up there for mariusz fighting Sylvia, no wonder he lost.
> 
> Total novice fighting a 30 fight plus former ufc champion


you see how he did it though mate, it was kindo ****ed up. it didnt seem like it was the punch that put him to the ground he genuinly looked knackered.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Unfortunatly Mariusz just cannot fight.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought it had been common knowledge for ages that he wouldnt compete this year?

Have I imagine it?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Im sure I read someone that he works in property devlopment or something like that and makes a killing on that also.


----------



## Chiki (May 24, 2010)

Hello to everyone!!!!

I join to You today,


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

did anybody listen to him at the super theatre at the NEC?

he was miserable, had no energy or excitement.

his translator was just as miserable.

had people walking out on him left right and centre. where the VIP stand was, they were having to fill it up with people from the normal public as so many people were going.

was cool to see him, but what a boring sod he was.


----------

